# Worst Garage Door Installation Ever



## HadItUpToHere (Aug 16, 2013)

Anyone seen this video? It has 500k youtube views so it's very possible.

I just got showed it the other day and wanted to share the shock with anyone here who's missed it up till now.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

HadItUpToHere said:


> Anyone seen this video? It has 500k youtube views so it's very possible.
> 
> I just got showed it the other day and wanted to share the shock with anyone here who's missed it up till now.


:laughing:

Yup that's been posted here before..


----------



## Bipeflier (Jan 16, 2013)

Must be the same folks who made the "Christmas Vacation" movie.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

That's how you git'er dunn right there. **** the code book, if it works for them it'll work for me. I'm going start installing like that when I'm hacking. I'm going to get me some "wall cord" and start passing out the business cards.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

thats a good one, but ive seen worse(pics coming eventually)


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I need a link please. Won't work on my phone as-is.


----------

